# Key Post: Eurodisney vs Parc Asterix.



## sueellen (8 Feb 2002)

Hi,

I'm heading to paris with wife and kids soon. I want to put 1 (and only 1!) day aside for the stomach churning rides. Any views on which is better Eurodisney or Parc Asterix - has anyone any experience of either?

Thanks
MAC


----------



## bubbles (8 Feb 2002)

*Fun Park*

Hi You cannot really compare the two as Park Asterix is much smaller and very French compared to Eurodisney. Its size means you can get around in a day and will  not be subjected to the americanisation of French people.

If you only have one day, go to Parc Asterix. hope you enjoy it and that the weather holds. There are a few attractions where you get quite wet so come prepared.
regards
Bubbles


----------



## strader (8 Feb 2002)

*Eurodisney*

Space mountain is great and Honey I shrunk the audience is amazing. There's a queueing system for the roller-coasters called fastrack I think. You take ticket and come back at an allotted time and avoid queues.

Haven't been to Parc Asterix.


----------



## tedd (8 Feb 2002)

*Re: Eurodisney*

Your kids would probably prefer Eurodisney, if only because they will be familiar with a lot of the characters, etc.


----------



## Grundy (11 Feb 2002)

*Asterix*

Il n'y a pas de choix! Le Parc Asterix, c'est bien le meilleure venue.  Le Disneyland a les geants souris qui terrorise les enfants et biens les adultes aussi!


----------



## tedd (11 Feb 2002)

*Re: Asterix*

I just noticed that you are planning to go soon....all of France is currently gripped by Asterix-mania as a result of the recent film. So I would hazard a guess that this will be reflected in increased visitor numbers to Parc Asterix, especially as the Paris-region midterm breaks start at the end of the week...be warned!


----------



## endowed (15 Feb 2002)

*Re: Eurodisney*

There was an item about Eurodisney on this week's <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_  No Frontiers _<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> travel programme on RTE. Despite a few minor quibbles, Flo McSweeney gave it the thumbs-up! 8) 
She preferred it to its US equivalent.

In case you missed the show, this edition (according to the TV schedules) is <!--EZCODE BOLD START-->*  repeated tomorrow, Saturday, at 1.40 pm in the afternoon on RTE 1 *<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->


----------



## MACTHEKNIFE (16 Feb 2002)

*Eurodisney VS Parc Asterix*

Folks,

Thanks a million for all the feedback and tips

MAC


----------



## sueellen (20 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*lazyboy02
Unregistered User
Eurodisney*

Would anyone have any comments on Eurodisney? has anyone been on a package weekend there by any chance, say flights and day pass with hotel? 

*legend99*

We thought of going there but the packages looked very very expensive. We settled on Salou instead because there is a Universal Theme park there. & nights in Salou works out about the same as 3 in Eurodisney... 

*icantbelieveitstaken
Registered User*

Went to EuroDisney last Christmas (2 adults 2 kids) for 4 days, it cost €1100 for flights, accomodation at the Newport Bay onsite hotel and entry to the park. I thought it was well worth the money, the kids loved it and given that me and my wife are just big kids we had an equally good time. This was my third visit and so far the time to go is around Halloween, the amount of effort that is put in is amazing and surprisingly for a childrens theme park a lot of the rides adapted to a spooky atmosphere a lot better than they did to Christmas. Spent around another €800 while we were there but this included Christmas treats and taking a relatively don't-say-no attitude to any reasonable requests from the kids (big and small). Would definitely go again although the next trip might be stateside (which I'd also recommend). 
- icantbelieveit

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Eurodisney*

I made enquiries myself some time ago with www.abbeytravel.ie/ who seem to specialise in Eurodisney but I found the whole package too expensive. A friend stayed in a small hotel in Paris and took the train in/out each day and found this option a lot cheaper as compared to booking a package. I understand Easter is high season in a lot of the theme parks.

I personally prefer Alton Towers and have been about 3 times. [broken link removed] are the best option if you have young kids.  

*Alan Moore
Frequent poster
Would agree......*

... with Sueellen.

Stay in Paris. Buy your tickets in the Disney Store on the Champs Elysees which includes your train ticket (RER). Tis about a hour out of Paris in the middle of nowhere. You wouldn't spend more than a day out there.
Will be there on June 3rd myself.

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Eurodisney......*

Fantastic Place and I was a sceptic. Stay all day and don't go home before the fireworks at the end of the day, use the FASTPASS system to book times on the busier rides if it is busy. Go on Space Mountain first because after that the other rides are easy....

Slim  

*I
Unregistered User
disney*

If you can, go the whole hog and visit the one in Florida. Its bigger and better, the authentic American experience and .... 

*Cityexile
Unregistered User
Advice on visiting EuroDisney*

If anyone can give me tips on the best place to stay in March next year for 2nights / 3days in the Euro Disney resort. There seems to be a big diff in prices from the Disneyland Hotel 1300 Eur (including pass) and other on / off-site hotels. 
And I'm bringing a 6 & 4 year old 

*biddingagent
Registered User
Re: Advice on visiting EuroDisney*

Hi Cityexile, like you I was overwhelmed by the cost of on site hotels in Euro Disney. I visited Paris with my wife (without our daughter) on a romantic long weekend last year and we went to Eurodisney on more of a sightseeing trip than out of a real desire to be there. We loved it.

We are now going back in Feb 05 and bringing our daughter. We looked at the Disney brochures and travel agents and thought the prices were terribly high (we had stayed in a 5 star city centre Paris hotel for less the previous year). We did however get a good deal in the end.

I noticed that one of the hotels on the Disney site is the Disney Holiday Inn. It is rated by Disney as a 4 Star Deluxe hotel and has Pool etc and is decorated in a circus theme for the kids. The Disney price for the Hotel was 769 Euro (including 2 day park hopper tickets) for the three nights we wanted to go. 

However, if you go to the Holiday Inn Main Website (www.ichotelsgroup.com) and search for hotels in MARNE VALLEE CEDEX in FRANCE, the same hotel pops up! We managed to book the same room for 3 nights for 165 Euro. There are 2 catches:

1. The room is on a prepaid non-refundable basis.
2. It doesn’t include the park hopper tickets, which will cost us 250 Euro. However, we still save 350 Euro on accommodation on the same trip!

Also, we are flying with Ryanair to Beauvais, which cost us only 113 Euro for the three of us!

I expect the cost inc. Flights, Transfers, Hotel & Tickets to cost about 600. The travel agent had quoted us 1,340 for the same trip!

There are some deals on the Disney website such as 3 nights for the price of 2 etc, but these are generally midweek deals and we wanted to go on the weekend.

I hope this is of some help. Let me know how you get on!


*Brynick
Registered User
Re: Advice on visiting EuroDisney*

Thinking of heading over there myself in the new year. As neither myself or the wife drive, does anybody know if there is transport i.e.train/bus from Paris/Beauvais if so do they know cost.
Thanks in advance 

*Slim
Frequent poster
Re: Advice on visiting EuroDisney*

Brynick

From Beauvais there is the Ryanair bus, €10 each way which drops and picks up at Porte Maillot in Arrond. 17, north west of city, in the Arc de Triomphe area. See the website for details. From CDG airport there is train and bus into Paris.

Slim  

*Red
Unregistered User
Euro Disney*

Hi there

I went to Euro disney 2 years ago in Oct with my then 8 year old and stayed in the NewPort Bay Hotel. It was a great hol stayed for 3 days (was a bit brain washed with all the piped music tho). It was a great time to go as the whole Halloween theme was on but we didn't have to pay Halloween prices. I would recommend staying in one of the resort hotels as there is some action in the village at night - eg Cowboy show - "authentic" westen grub while watching cowboy action - my daughter loved it. Also you can go to the Character Breakfasts early in the morn. As for transfer - we got the Euro Disney coach right outside CdG airport - you really don't need a car if you are only going for a short break.  

*Megabyte
Unregistered User
All  Disneyland Paris*

Plan to go paddys weekend with an 8 and 5 year old.
Staying in Paris and plan to spend a whole day in the resort 9 till 9 evening.
Anybody got tips of the best things to do there and maybe not to do. 

*Slim
Frequent poster
Re: Disneyland Paris*

I presume you mean in Disney? I would say you should obtain a park guide when you pay for your ticket. Then get on the train which goes around the park and get off at Discovery land(so you don't end up back at the start). In Discovery Land there is Space Mountain. This is a violent rollercoaster type ride and your kids may be too young/small for it. There are parades during the day, check times locally, and they are nice. If the park is busy, go to the popular rides and book a time for later, Fastpass, and then enjoy the rest of the park. There is a huge amount to see and do, small rides for the kiddies etc. eating in the park is not as dear as people think but it's all of the disposable plate variety, but we found it reasonable and quite tasty. Stay til the end of the day as the parade and fireworks are fab. There is a Disneyland Studio next door but it does not seem worth the visit. There is a train link to Paris which stops at the gate, underground.

enjoy

Slim


----------



## sueellen (30 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Brynick
Registered User
Eurodisney - How to get there from Beauvais?*

Thinking of heading over to Eurodisney in the new year. As neither myself or the wife drive, does anybody know if there is transport i.e.train/bus from Paris/Beauvais if so do they know the cost.
Thanks in advance 

*EvilDoctorK
Re: Eurodisney - How to get there from Beauvais?*

I don't believe there's any Bus etc. directly from Beauvais (I think there is from CDG airport and Orly but not Beauvais). Beauvais is pretty much the opposite end of the Paris are from Disney.

I think to get there without driving you would have to go into town on the Bus or Train from Beauvais and change to the RER line A (look on www.ratp.fr/ for maps etc.) 

*zag
Administrator
Re: Eurodisney - How to get there from Beauvais?*

Go to [broken link removed] - change language to English, put in Beauvais and Disney and you can see the (indirect) rail links.

We drove through Beauvais in March and it didn't seem particularly large, so I guess a taxi to the railway station couldn't cost much.

z 

*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: Eurodisney - How to get there from Beauvais?*


> a taxi to the railway station couldn't cost much


 
It's about €10 — crazily, there's no public transport between the airport and the town of Beauvais! Then it's another €10.50 each for a train into Paris...

You're better off paying €10 each for the Ryanair bus directly from the airport to Paris (60km/1 hour approx.), which drops you at the Porte Maillot. From there you take a Métro two stops to Charles de Gaulle/Étoile, then switch to the RER line A (red on the map) in the direction of Marne-la-Vallée, which brings you directly to the entrance of Disneyland (takes about 40-45 mins, depending)

...et voilà!

P.S. you can download a handy map of the Métro/RER 

*Brynick
Registered User
Re: Eurodisney - How to get there from Beauvais?*

Thanks a million guys. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## Rabbit (1 Nov 2004)

Disneyland in Florida is much better than the one in Paris.  Why not go the whole hog and go to the real thing ?     The sourly french just cannot do service the way the yanks do.


----------



## Decani (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Eurodisney vs Parc Asterix.*

I'm looking at the following: 3 adults (well, 3 over 14  ) and 1 child (4 y.o.) want to do Hallowe'en 2005 in Eurodisney - Sat 29th to 1st Nov. The best I can do is flights with Aer Lingus for €500 and the Disney hotel at Marne La Valle for €260 (booked direct - not through Disney). All that's left is the Disney tickets. The strategy there is to buy the day tickets (just for 2 days) instead of the 2 day park-hopper. The idea is that we do a Disney half-day on the Saturday, go into Paris on the Sunday and then do another Disney day on Monday (Hallowe'en).

All in all, we're looking at about €1300. We've done Florida so we know what to expect in terms of trinkets and things. We're pitching ourselves at the McDonalds/Burger King end of the culinary spectrum. We'll wait for a romantic adult (35 year old adults that is) weekend away there before hitting the Michelin outposts.


----------



## Decani (8 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Eurodisney vs Parc Asterix.*

Thought I'd report back on the trip. Worked out really really well. Due to a delay on the departure flight we were about 40 mins late arriving. Plus we had to go through baggage reclaim. Original plan was to have landed in CDG at 14:40 and catch a TGV at 16:00. We ended up with our baggage at about 15:30. We still had a bus transfer from Terminal 1 to Terminal 2 to get to the CDG train station. It was all a bit hairy making the dash up as we went along but we got on the platform with about 2 mins to spare! Added to the fun. I would heartily recommend the TGV going from CDG to Marne La Vallee/Chessy. It only takes 12 mins as opposed to a 1.5 hour trek via bus. The TGV was booked in advance. Only took about 3 days for the tickets to arrive. It cost €110 or so (again for 2 kids and 2 adults) return. 30 mins after getting on the train in CDG we were at the hotel. That included a shuttle bus from the train station to the hotel. The train station is at the entrance to Disney so it's the same bus used to get from the hotel to Disney.

The hotel (Holiday Inn, Marne La Vallee) is terrific in terms of value for money (€324 for the 3 nights 2 adults/2 kids), location (10 mins to/from park by pink bendy-bus) and facilities. That's thanks to biddingagent's posting here on AAM. It's a bit pricey for eating/drinking though. €7 for a 500ml beer. €5 for a glass of wine. We found 'cheap' beer in the shop inside the Marne La Vallée station (cheap == €3 for 500ml). There is a _hypermarchet_ down the road in Val d'Europe but we didn't get to it.

We headed into Disney Village (area outside Disney parks) for something to eat. Although there was a large variety of places, they were pricey. Even the McDonalds was about 25% more expensive than here. We found a New York style café to be the cheapest but the kids weren't too keen on the food but they're fussy anyway. One morning we gate crashed Mickey's Café and partook in a character buffet breakfast. All you can eat plus a meet and greet with Mickey, Pluto et al. €65 for 2 adults and 2 kids. Worth it. Especially if you tell them you have a birthday. Big fanfare.

As for the park (Disneyland) itself, it can be done in a day. If you want to do the rides, you'd really need to be there first thing and get your fastpasses. We let our 14 y.o. loose as we wouldn't have been able to wait the 1.5/2 hours that some of the rides required. We strolled around and took the place in. That evening we hopped on an RER to Val d'Europe. €3 return. Tickets can be purchased at a machine in the train station but you need coins. Quite annoying that they don't. Val d'Europe is where (the) La Village outlet mall is. (Part of the Premium Outlets crowd if you've been to Kissimmee, Orlando). There is also a shopping centre attached as well as an aquarium. I think it's the same crowd that did Sea Life in Bray. The outlet shops are quaint and not too big. Didn't spend any money though. We're saving ourselves for Barcelona next month where, as luck would have it, La Roca Village outlets are (another one of the Premium Outlet establishments). So it we'd have been staying for longer, we would have got some stuff there and brought it back to the hotel.

We got a day in Paris too. This involved a 35 minute trip on the RER. We got off at Auber which was where we were going to catch the l'Opentour hop-on-hop-off tourbus. This was a bit expensive (€25 a head) for what we were going to do (just stay on and get off only at the Eiffel tower) but if you were child-less it would be good value for money as it gets you around all of the main features.

That evening was the Halloween party in Disneyland itself. The highlight of the whole lot. They only did this on the 30th and 31st October. The gates opened at 8.30pm and then it all climaxed with a fireworks/light display at about 11.30pm. There were reduced numbers in the park which made the queuing a lot easier. Got to go on Space Mountain and something else. I'm not a roller coaster fan anyway but they were mildly amusing  Aside from all of that there was a terrific Halloween parade and most people had dressed up. Definitely worth the €27.

I'd highly recommend Disney if you've got kids. I wouldn't go for longer than a weekend (or 2 days) though. Especially around Halloween or Christmas. I would definitely recommend the Halloween Party night. If you've been to Eurodisney before then just spend time in Paris and go into Disneyland for the party/fireworks. We'll probably go back next year and be better prepared for it all.


----------



## Samantha (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Eurodisney vs Parc Asterix.*

Just want to mention that the Parc Asterix is not open all year. If I remember welll, they are closed from November to March but not 100 % sure


----------

